
Ask HN: Show off your weekend project - qntty
What&#x27;s the coolest thing you&#x27;ve built in a single weekend? I find that the more weekends it takes me to finish a project, the less likely I am to finish it, so I&#x27;m interested in what people have managed to squeeze into a weekend.<p>Links to the deployed project or code are appreciated!
======
rezashirazian
I built a Pokemon Go map and anonymous chat over a weekend couple of months
ago. I ended up hating the project because it kept getting rejected by Apple
for a whole week and when it went through there were already ton of similar
apps.

Either way I released the code if anyone is interested: It's Swift with
Firebase backend

[https://github.com/kingreza/Social-Go](https://github.com/kingreza/Social-Go)

------
obaid
Wrote a small web app that allows non-profits (or any organization) to collect
donations from their members via SMS.

[http://kindly.at](http://kindly.at)

~~~
hilti
Great app but no Terms of Service :(
[https://m.kindly.at/tos](https://m.kindly.at/tos)

------
rayalez
I wrote a little script that sends me a daily email digest of my rss
subscriptions:

[https://github.com/raymestalez/rssdigest](https://github.com/raymestalez/rssdigest)

------
roschdal
[https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web)

------
maxencecornet
[https://nomansskystreams.com](https://nomansskystreams.com)

As I am obsessed with No man's sky lately, and I wanted to play with Twitch
API, I built a web app + android app to watch No Man's Sky live streams,
during a week-end 2 weeks ago

------
wingerlang
For the cool-factor, if you're in the right niche you might find it cool.
Although it isn't super advanced and without example-code for the pure C parts
I wouldn't have made it.

[https://github.com/jontelang/syslogWindow](https://github.com/jontelang/syslogWindow)

It displays the console output on jailbroken iOS devices, right on the screen.

------
hacknat
I wrapped the zero-copy socket system call, for linux, for Golang:

[https://github.com/nathanjsweet/zsocket](https://github.com/nathanjsweet/zsocket)

I've developed it quite a bit more now, but I got the basic functionality done
in a weekend.

The thing I'm proudest of is that the project doesn't directly reference the
cgo package, has no locks, but is threadsafe (the no locks took more than a
weekend to do ;) ).

------
ponyous
Less than a month ago I started working on this small app that lives in your
taskbar and monitors your servers by doing HTTP requests. I built it because I
needed/wanted it.

I plan to test it a bit more before I post it to /show. Feedback is welcome

[https://github.com/meznaric/ServerStatusApp](https://github.com/meznaric/ServerStatusApp)

------
tmaly
I wrote a food dish by location web app

[http://bestfoodnearme.com](http://bestfoodnearme.com)

As a way to solve a problem I have while trying to find great/healthy food
when traveling. I am still working on improving the look.

I also used the project to teach myself Go

------
bert2002
[https://www.ean-now.com/](https://www.ean-now.com/)

In the need of ean codes for a product I created ean now so others dont face
the same problem when they are once step in front of selling their products.

------
gentleteblor
I've been working on [https://jobrudder.com](https://jobrudder.com) . It's a
suite of career tools for professionals.

------
richardknop
Currently working on Golang implementation of Paxos consensus algorithm:
[https://github.com/RichardKnop/paxos](https://github.com/RichardKnop/paxos)

------
user7878
[https://www.videolearns.com](https://www.videolearns.com)

free learning videos

